# Weekly competition 2017-24



## MatsBergsten (Jun 13, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update Weekly competitions including the competition site. If you see some errors there (or here), please tell us.*

known issues are:

new users cannot login at the comp site - *try now, it should work!*

MIni Guildford is missing there - now it's there for this week at least

==========================================================

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
*2x2x2 *
1. U2 R2 U' F' R' U R2 F2
2. R' F' R F2 R F' R U' F' U'
3. U' R' F2 U F U R2 F' R U'
4. F R2 F U' R2 F2 U F' U'
5. R' F' U2 F2 R F' U2 F U

*3x3x3 *
1. R2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L U2 R B' U R B R' D' F'
2. F' U2 B L2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U' F' L D' L' B D' B2 F R2
3. U2 R' D2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 L' F2 D2 B F2 D' F' U' L' U B2 D2 B2
4. B' U2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R2 F2 R D' L2 D2 L D B' F' U F'
5. R2 F2 D2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F L' D' B' U2 B' L' F D2

*4x4x4 *
1. D' Fw2 Rw2 R2 B' D' L' F' Rw F' D Rw D2 F' R B' L F2 Uw Fw L2 D Uw2 R' Uw2 B' L' B2 Uw2 R' Uw' B L Rw' D' F' L' B Fw2 Rw'
2. Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 F' D Uw2 Fw D' L' B2 R D' R2 D Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 R' Fw U Fw Uw' Rw' Uw L' R D Fw2 U' L' Rw2 R' F L2 Rw B2
3. D Fw2 L' U' L Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L Uw' B' F2 L2 Rw' R B Fw' U R2 B F L2 F2 D' R2 Uw' F' D2 Uw' B' Fw' R F L B2 Uw' F' Uw2
4. U' Fw2 F L Fw F2 Rw D' B2 R' D2 B L' Rw' F2 L2 R2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F' Uw U2 B' L Fw D' Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw' R' Uw B D2 U L2 B2
5. B Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw U2 Fw' L' R Uw' Rw D2 Fw' Uw' F2 D2 Rw U2 Fw' F Uw' B D2 Rw2 F2 R2 B2 Fw' L' Fw L' D Uw2 Rw U' L Rw2 D' B D

*5x5x5 *
1. U' Rw R U2 B Bw2 F2 D' Uw2 Bw' Dw R' Dw2 L2 D' Dw' Rw' D' Dw Uw2 L Fw' F' Lw Bw Lw Fw2 Lw R' B Lw2 R Dw Uw2 Lw D' L D2 Bw' Fw D2 Lw2 Rw Uw B U Rw U F U2 Rw B' F2 D2 L2 F' D L' R' U'
2. D2 Uw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw' R D' Bw2 Dw B' Dw2 Fw2 Uw Fw Lw Rw2 B2 R B2 Bw2 Uw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 B F2 Dw2 R B' D2 Fw Rw R' Dw F' L' Dw' B D' L2 Rw Uw R' Fw2 Uw Fw2 R2 F Rw Fw' F L2 Bw2 R2 F' D Fw L' Lw2
3. F2 Dw' Uw2 B Lw2 Rw D2 Bw Lw Bw2 Fw2 D Dw R2 Dw' Bw F2 Lw' Fw L2 R' B2 Bw2 Dw B2 F' Dw Rw2 Uw2 B2 R Uw' Rw2 B Dw' Fw Dw2 Bw Fw' U2 Bw' F Uw2 Lw2 Uw' U' Lw B2 Bw Lw' Bw Dw2 Bw Lw' B2 Uw' L Lw' Dw L'
4. L2 Uw2 L' Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' Uw2 Fw R B' Bw Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw Uw Lw2 B2 Uw F2 Lw F' D Dw Rw' R' Fw' D L2 R' F Dw Lw' F Uw2 U B' D Bw' Lw' Rw Fw U2 B' Bw' F Rw2 B2 L' Dw2 F' D2 Bw2 Uw Rw2 Dw2
5. Bw Fw' F Lw' Rw2 F D L' B2 Fw2 F U F' L R' Bw D' Bw' U2 R D Lw2 D2 U' R2 U2 Fw' Uw L' Lw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Lw Fw' Lw Rw U' Lw2 D Dw R2 F Dw B' Dw2 Bw2 U' L Rw R2 Bw2 Uw Bw' R' Dw' Lw' D' Lw2 Fw'

*6x6x6*
1. 2D' 3U' U 3F' 2L2 D 3U2 U' 2B' 2F2 L' 2D2 2B2 3F' 2F D U R2 F 3U 3F' 2L2 R' 2B' F L 2L' 3F 2U U2 2B 2F' U' 2B' D 2D2 2L' D 3R' U' 3R2 2R' 2F F2 3R 2D2 2R' B 2F2 2D 2U 2L2 2R' 2F2 U2 2R' 2B U2 3R D2 2R2 R' 2B' 3F 2R 2U L 2B D' F
2. F2 D' 2B' L2 3R 3U' 2U' U L2 2F' F 3R2 U2 2L 2U' U' 2L R B' D2 3U 2B2 2U' 2L' 3R' F2 L 3F D 2D 3R' R2 B 3U' L2 D' 2D 2L' 3F' 2U' 3F 2U 2L 2D' 2U 2L' 2B F 2L2 3R 2B2 3R2 B F2 2D B D' 3R2 D 3U2 L 2L' 2D2 2B2 L2 2F' 2L' D2 2D' U
3. 3R' 2U2 2R2 R' 2D' 2U L2 R2 U' 3F2 3R 2R B2 2U 2B2 L 2B2 3F2 2F' F' D2 3R' 2B' 2F' 2U' U B2 F2 2L' 3R2 U2 2R2 2F2 R2 B2 2L R 2F 2L' 2B2 L' 2L 3R' R' B 2B 3R2 D2 2R2 U 3F L U' 2L 3R 2B 3R 3U' 2R2 B2 2F 2D2 2R' 3F' 2L2 F 2D2 3R' D' U'
4. 2F2 D2 L 3U F R' 2B L2 B' 2B2 2L2 3R R2 2F R 3U' U' B2 D' L 3U2 2L' 2B2 F 2U' L 2L 3R' R' 2B2 2U' L2 R' 2U' 2B' 3U F' 2L 2B2 D 2D2 2U U2 3F2 3U 2L2 B' 2B2 D 2R' 2F2 2L2 3R2 2F2 R' 2D2 F D2 2D2 3U U2 2B 2U' 2B 3F2 F D' 3U 2R' B
5. R D2 L2 F 3U B2 2B2 3F 2U' U2 2B2 2F' L' D U' 2R' 2F2 3R2 B 3F 2F D 2R' D L' 2R 2D2 R' B 2U' 2L2 R 2U 2B F D2 R' D' 2L2 B2 2B' 3U2 2R' B 3R' R 2F' 3U' 2B U 2F' 2L' 2B' 3F2 L 2F 2L 2F' 2D' U 2R2 2B2 2U2 F' L 2L R2 D2 3F 3U2

*7x7x7*
1. U2 L D R 3U' 2U' 2F2 2D2 2F2 L 2D 3D' 2B 2F' D' B F' D 3D2 3U' U 2L2 F 2U2 2B' 3B' 2F 3R2 2D2 2U U' 2B' 3D' 2B2 3B 3F' 3D 2R D 2U 2L 2D2 2L' 2D' 3U B 2B 3B' 3R' 3F 2U' 2R2 B 3B2 D 2D 2F2 F 2L 3R2 3U' 3L2 2R2 3F 2R' D2 3L' 2R2 R2 2B' L 2B2 2F 2L' U2 2L' 2F U2 3R 3F2 L 3D 3U 2R D' 3B2 3U' R2 3F' 2F 3L2 D2 2D 3R2 D2 2B2 L' 2D' B2 F2
2. 3L2 3R' 2F 2U2 2B2 3F' F' L' 2D2 3U' U L' D' 3U2 U 2F2 F 2L 2B2 F2 2U2 3F' 2R2 3B' 2F 2D' 2L' 3F' F' 3R' 3D2 3B 2D U B' 3B 2U2 2B F2 3R F L 2R2 R' 3U L2 2B2 2R R B 3R' 2B2 3B2 F' 2R2 B' 2L R 3F' 2D' F' 2R' 3B2 2R' R2 B 3L' 2R2 R2 2B' 3B' 3F D' 2F2 3R2 2U' 2F' U2 3R 2U2 B2 2B' D2 2L 3L2 F2 L 2L2 3L2 U' 2B' 3F2 3D 2B 3L2 2D 2U' L' 2F' 2L
3. D 3L B2 3L 2F' R2 3B' 3F2 2R' R2 2D L' 3R2 2F 2L 3L2 2F 2R2 F L 2L 2R' 3F 2R2 3F2 3U2 R B2 L2 3U U' 2F2 3L' U F2 L2 F 3L2 U2 L' R2 B2 3F 2F' R 3B' D 2R2 D' 3D' 3U U' 3R F D2 R2 2U F2 D2 L' 2D2 3U' 2L2 F2 R' 3D' 2L 3R2 2F 2D2 3B' 3F' 3L' 3R2 3U2 2L' 3L' 3B2 3F' L' 3B' 3D 3U' L 2U 2B2 2L 3R' 2B F2 D2 3U2 2B2 2U2 F L' 2R 2D2 F 2D2 
4. 2L2 3R 2D2 2B 3B' 2F2 3L 3R B2 2F' D L' 3R' D 2D2 2L' 2R' D 3D' 3U2 2L U2 2R' 2B' 3F2 L 2U' 2F2 3U L' U2 3R2 2B' L2 3R2 2U' 3F 3D B 2F 3U' B' 2L 3F 2D 3U' U' 2R' D' 2F2 L 2B2 R2 3U' 3B' U2 2F2 F 2U2 3L2 2D' F 2L' 3L 2R R' U2 2R2 2U 2B2 2D' 2U' B 3L2 F2 3D' U 3L2 U 3R2 3B 3U L2 2L2 2R2 2D2 B' D B 3B' 3R' 3D' B2 3B' 3F2 2F 3U2 3B2 2D' 3L'
5. 2B 3D2 2R R' 2D 3R2 3B2 2U2 B2 2B' 3R 2D' U 3B 3F2 3L' 3B' D' 2F2 3D2 U' L' 2B 3B' F' R' D' 3F2 D 3D 3F' F2 3R 2R2 3D2 2F F' L2 B 2B 3B' 3F2 2F2 F 2R2 F' 3L 2D2 3D2 3R2 2U2 2L' 3L2 3U 3B2 D' 3D' 3R 2D 3R2 2B' 3B2 3F' L' 2U2 2L2 2U2 3L' 3R2 3D2 F' 3L2 3D2 3L' 2D 3B' 3U 3F 2R' 3F 3L 2B2 2L 2R R' D' B2 2B' 3L2 3R 3U 3B' 3D2 R2 3B D' 3D' 3U' F' 2R2

*2x2x2 blindfolded*
1. U2 F2 U' R' U F2 U2 R U'
2. F R U2 R F U' R U' F'
3. U2 F' U' R U2 F2 R F U'

*3x3x3 blindfolded*
1. R2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F U2 B U2 B' L D2 U' F' U L2 U' L R2 B
2. R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L B' F2 U' L2 B U L B2
3. L2 R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 D R B L' B R' U R B2 D2 F2

*4x4x4 blindfolded*
1. B L' B2 F D2 U Rw' B' Fw2 D2 F' R Uw2 B F Rw' R B U2 R F2 D' Uw' U' R U2 R Fw Rw2 Uw' U' Fw2 D' F' D R F Rw Fw2 U
2. R D' B' D' Fw' F L2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Fw F2 R U2 Rw' D2 B' Fw2 F' L' Rw2 B2 D2 Fw' F' D' U F' D U2 R B' Fw D' B Uw2 Fw U' F' Rw'
3. Fw2 F Rw D' Rw B2 Fw2 R2 B' Rw2 R B2 L' Rw2 B' F2 R' Uw2 Fw L2 Rw2 Fw F2 D' F R' F U Rw' D U2 L' D' Uw U' R2 F2 D2 Rw R

*5x5x5 blindfolded*
1. Lw F Uw Lw' B' Dw2 Lw' D2 L' Rw2 R D' B2 Bw' Lw2 D Dw Uw2 Rw2 Fw D U2 Rw' D' Lw2 D' Fw' Dw' L2 R2 Dw Fw' L2 Fw' U2 Fw L2 F' Rw' Uw2 L' Dw2 U B' Fw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 L2 B' Lw Fw2 Dw2 Uw B Bw' Uw2 Lw' Rw Fw2
2. L2 Lw2 Uw Rw Dw2 Rw2 Dw' R' Dw R' Uw F' Dw2 Bw' R2 Fw2 F L Lw R2 B Bw F2 L B' Fw F Uw L Lw2 Rw' Fw' D' Dw2 Uw2 U B' Bw' Dw Bw Fw2 L' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' U' Lw Rw' R2 Dw' Lw2 Bw' F'
3. Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw' Lw' Fw U' Lw' Rw D L' Lw2 Rw' R Fw2 R B U2 Rw' D' U2 Bw' F2 Lw Fw' D2 Lw B2 D2 Dw U2 L' Fw2 U L' Rw' Fw U' Rw' Dw' Rw2 Uw' B' Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R' Fw Lw Fw2 L Dw' Uw2 L' U B Dw2 F D2 F

*6x6x6 blindfolded*
1. F2 L2 2B 2F R2 2U B2 2R D' 3U' 2L D L 2D' F2 D2 B' 2B' F2 R D2 2D 3U2 2U' U2 B2 F2 R 3F 2R' D' B2 2L' 3R 2R2 D2 B2 2U' 2L 3U' 3R2 U 2B' 3R' 2R2 3U2 3F2 2U 2L2 D R 3U' U L2 2F 2U2 B2 3F F 2D2 B' R 2B2 2F 2D 2U B' 2L D2 2F2

*7x7x7 blindfolded*
1. 2F F 2R2 F L' 2L U' 2L' 3R 2D' 3U2 2U L2 3D L' 2L2 3L' 3U' 3F R 2D' 2U' U2 2F 2D2 L D U B2 F 2R 3F D' 2U U2 3F2 3L2 3D 2U' U L2 3L' 3R' U2 3B2 F' D 2D2 2U' 3F' D 2B 3B2 D2 2L' 2R' R2 B' 3L' F' L D 3B2 2L2 2R2 D' L' 3L2 2D2 3D' 3U2 3B' 2L2 3U2 2U2 3B2 2F' 2L2 U2 3B' L' D' 2D2 3L2 3R' D 2D 2U 3B' 2F 2R' U2 2B' D2 R2 3D 3R2 3F' F 3D2

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*
1. B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 R B2 F' U2 L2 R2 U' F
2. B2 L' B2 L D2 U2 L' D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U L B' R' F D2 U' F
3. U2 L2 B' R2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' D B' U F' L2 D2 R B2 U2
4. B D2 L2 D2 L F D' R B2 U F U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 B U2 F2
5. U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D L U2 L2 F L' B' D U2 R D
6. F' L2 R2 B F U2 R2 F U2 F' D B' L U' R F' R F2 L' F'
7. F2 B' R L F2 B U2 L' D L2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2
8. B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 F R2 D R B' F' U B2 R B L F2
9. U2 F' B' L2 U' B D2 L2 D' B2 L U2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F2 L'
10. B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U' B' R' B F L D L2 D2 F'
11. R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F D' R2 D R B R' D U
12. D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D' U' B' R' F2 R B2 F2 L2 U R'
13. D F B U L D' B R U2 B' U2 F2 U2 R D2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L2
14. D2 U2 R F2 L R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B' L U' R2 D R D2 B L
15. L2 R2 F' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 R2 F L D' B' D' F R D' U2 R' U2
16. L' U' D2 F U D L' D B L' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 L' F2
17. F2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 D2 B L2 U' R2 B2 L2 R B L' U2 B'
18. R2 B2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' D F2 U R' B' L F2 R2 U F
19. D' B2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 D U' F' L2 D B2 L' B L2 F2 D R
20. D2 L F2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' F2 R2 F2 U' B' U R2 B L' U' F R' U'
21. F' R2 U' R2 B D2 R' D' L B' R U2 L2 B2 R' L2 D2 L' B2 R' D2
22. B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F U2 L' U L2 U F2 L U' R' D' B
23. D' R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U R' B' F L' B2 R2 D B' R D2
24. D2 F2 L2 B F' U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 R B' R2 D2 R' U L' F' L2 R'
25. U2 L D L2 B' L' F2 U R' U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L2 D'
26. F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F' R' B' L2 U L F R2
27. F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 R D' R' F U' R2 D' F U2 B'
28. B2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U' F R2 B R D U' L F U
29. L U F D R2 B2 U' R2 U F' R' D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L
30. U2 B2 R' B' U L F' B2 D F R B2 R D2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 B2
31. R' U2 D R2 U2 B' L F' U B' U2 L2 B' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B
32. L' B2 U' B D2 L D2 L2 D F' L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 D F2 D
33. B2 U' R D2 R2 L' B' R2 F D2 R B2 R' U2 D2 R D2 L
34. F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 U B2 R2 F' R B F' D' L' R U2 B R'
35. B2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 B' U L' U2 R' D2 R' F' L2 R
36. F' B2 L D2 R B' L' D B' U' F2 U R2 D' R2 D F2 U2 F2 B2
37. D U F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L' B F2 L' D F' D B R' U2 R'
38. F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 B2 R' B F2 U F U B' L2 B R
39. B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R F D2 L' U L' D2 U2 B U
40. D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F U2 L R B F' D' F' D
41. D2 L U L F L D B R L2 U2 L R' F2 R F' U2 R L B' F L2 B2 F' L
42. R2 D' U' B' U' D B L U D' B R2 U2 B D2 L D F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R F R
43. L2 F B' R B2 F' L' U R L2 U' R2 L2 U B' D2 U B' R' U L2 B2 F2 R2 L
44. R' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D F2 U2 B2 L U' D R' L2 F' D2 L' F2 L' U D L F2
45. L2 U F B U F L R2 U' B R' D2 F L2 R2 U' B' R' F L2 D F2 U R2 D2
46. B L' F B2 U B2 R2 B R' D' L2 B D' U2 F2 B2 R B' R D F B' R D' F
47. D2 F B R U' L D' F' U2 L F' L D F L F2 U' F2 B2 L' F2 R2 L B L'
48. F' D' F' D2 B D L' U' B R' D2 U' B D B U2 B2 D2 R' U L' F2 R U2 D'
49. U2 D2 L U D L' R' U2 D B' U D' F B R' L2 D' L2 D' R' D' R D F2 U2
50. U' B' F' U2 L D R2 B' R' F2 U D' R F' R D2 U2 L' R2 F D2 F' R2 B2 D2
*
3x3x3 one-handed*
1. U F' U2 L2 F' U2 F' L' F2 D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 L2 F' U2 L2
2. F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F' L F' L R D L R' F2 D2
3. U B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U' R F U' B' F2 L' B' R F D2
4. U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' R' B2 D' L D' U' L2 B'
5. B' F' R2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F L' B2 F' L' R2 B2 U L2 U'

*3x3x3 With feet*
1. R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' R2 D' B R B R D' B L D2 U R'
2. B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' L F L D2 L2 D F' R2
3. U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 L' F' U' L2 R' U R' D' L2 F'
4. D2 L B2 F2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U L2 B' R U2 F L' F2 U F
5. F' D2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 U' L2 B D R' F U2 L F2 L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
1. L2 D B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B R' U B F D2 F2 R' B2 D
2. U' L2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L F' D B' L2 B2 L B' L2 D
3. R2 F' L2 U2 F D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 U B F R' B D2 B R2 F'
4. F U F' L' F' R U2 L2 D' F B2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2
5. D2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F R2 B' U B D F D B U R' U L'

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*
1. B L2 B2 U2 F D2 F U2 B' F2 D2 U' R D F' R' F' L' U R F2

*2-3-4 Relay*
1. R2 F' R F2 R U F' U' R
1. L D R' D2 F U R L2 F' D2 R U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 L' F2
1. Uw' R2 F' Uw Rw2 B' Fw L U F2 D' L' F D' L2 B2 Fw' L2 D B' U' L' Rw' R2 Uw' L' Uw2 Fw' L' Uw' R2 D2 B' Rw2 B2 Rw' Uw F' D Uw

*2-3-4-5 Relay*
1. U R' U2 R' F2 R' U' R2
1. L2 U' L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' R B2 D' F' U R' D2 B2 U2
1. Uw' Fw2 D' Fw' U' R Uw B Rw' R Uw U' R U2 L R2 B' L R Fw2 D Uw2 Rw' B L R F L' Rw R2 Uw2 L D Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 B' L2 D2
1. L2 Lw2 Uw U B Lw2 B' Uw2 Bw2 D2 B F2 R2 Dw' Uw2 U F2 D Uw2 B D2 Lw2 Uw' Rw D2 L2 Lw2 Uw L U' Lw2 U Bw' Fw' D R B Bw2 F L2 Uw2 B Bw Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw2 Dw L2 Uw Fw2 Uw' U B F2 D2 U' Lw'

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*
2: R U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U' R' U'
3: F2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U L B2 U' R F' D L B F
4: B R' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw B R2 F' D U L' Rw2 Uw F' Rw' D' U F Rw Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Uw2 B F L2 Uw' B2 U' Rw2 R Uw F Rw U2 L' R U2
5: F2 Rw' F R U' Rw2 Uw' Fw' Dw' L' R' U2 B2 R L B2 F' Dw' D Bw U' Fw Dw2 Lw' L2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Bw U2 F Bw' Rw' Dw' B' Bw Uw Dw' L' F2 R2 Uw D2 B' U' R' Lw' Fw' L' Bw' F' Uw U2 Fw' Rw U' L' U2 Rw' R'
6: 2U 2F 3F2 F2 L U' B' 2D 3U2 F' 2B' 3F B' 2F 3U' 2R F2 2B U 2L' L B L2 R2 D2 2F B L 2R2 F D B F' R' 3F' 3U' U 2B L2 D 2B2 3F2 U 3R 2F' F 2B L D' L' 2R 2D2 2R 2U' 2R' 2U2 2R2 2D 2U' 2L B R 3F2 2F 2B' 2U 3R2 2B' D 2L' 2B2 R' 2B' 2F2 2L' 3R2 2U 3F2 U 3U
*
2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*
2: R2 U R' F U R2 U2 F U'
3: U2 B L2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 L F' U' R2 B D2 B2 L' U'
4: U Uw2 D2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Fw F2 Uw F' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 B D' R' F Rw' R2 B2 R U2 Rw2 L2 Fw2 R2 D' Fw B L2 U2 Fw L' Uw' L' Uw F R2 B
5: D2 Rw' U2 L2 B U' Rw R Fw R' U' Bw' F B L R B' Rw' L2 D2 U' Lw2 Uw' D Fw2 D2 Rw R' D Fw Rw2 Dw U2 L2 R Uw' Fw R' Dw' F B' Dw2 U2 R2 Uw' Bw' D' L F R Uw' F' Rw' Lw Fw' F2 L2 Dw Fw Bw2
6: D' F2 3U2 2R2 2F 2D2 3U' 2F' L' 3F' F' L2 B2 2L' R F2 B 3R' 2F' 2D L 3R' 3F2 F' 3R' B' 2F' 3R L U R' 3F2 3R2 F 2R' 3R2 2F' 2L2 D 3R' R2 D L2 D' 2L' 2D' 2L L2 F D2 2R 2F2 3R' 2D 2B' 2L' D2 2L' F' 2U' 3F2 2F 3R B2 3U2 3F 2F 2R2 2B2 D2 B 2B' D2 2L2 2B 3F' U' 2F' 3F' L2
7: F' 2R2 L 2D' F2 3L' U' 2F2 3B R 2D2 3B2 2R' D U' 2U' 3D2 2L' 2F2 3U 3D' 3R' 3L' 3B' 3D2 L D' R 2D2 3R2 3B2 3D2 L2 U D F 2R' 3F2 2B' 3U2 3L 2R2 B2 R2 2U2 F' D' 3R' R' 2F2 2B2 3U 2R2 3F R2 3D' F' 2L2 F' 2L' 3L2 L 2B2 3R D 2U2 3F R2 2R2 B' L2 D 3D2 2B2 2L2 B 2F' L2 U2 3F2 2R2 B2 2B 2L R2 3F2 L 3L' 2L D 2D2 2B2 F 2F2 2R' 3R2 B 2U' 3B B

*Clock*
1. UR3- DR3- DL1- UL6+ U4+ R2+ D4+ L4- ALL3- y2 U2+ R1+ D1+ L5- ALL3- DR
2. UR5- DR6+ DL4+ UL2- U5+ R5+ D3- L5+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R0+ D4- L5- ALL2+ UR DR
3. UR3- DR4+ DL1+ UL1+ U3- R2+ D5- L4- ALL1- y2 U5+ R4- D6+ L4- ALL4+ DR UL
4. UR4+ DR1- DL2+ UL0+ U0+ R1- D3+ L3- ALL2- y2 U5- R2+ D4+ L6+ ALL4- DL UL
5. UR6+ DR1+ DL3+ UL4+ U1- R1- D5- L5- ALL1+ y2 U3- R1- D2- L4+ ALL1- UR DL UL

*Megaminx*
1. R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
2. R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
3. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
4. R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
5. R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*Pyraminx*
1. L' B U B R B' L' U l b' u
2. R U' B' U' B' R U R' L l' r u
3. B' U R' L B U' R' B' l b u
4. U B' R B U' R' U' L' r u
5. B U R' B U' L' R U r u
*
Square-1*
1. (4, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
2. (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 4) / (0, -2)
3. (1, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (2, -5)
4. (0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (4, 4) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0)
5. (0, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
1. D' L U L D' L D R U' D' U'
2. R' D U R' L' D' U' D' U' D' U'
3. D U' D' L' D' L U L U' D' U'
4. D U L' R D' R' L' U R' D' U'
5. R D' U' D' L D' R' D' U' D' U'

*Kilominx*
1. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
2. R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
3. R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
4. R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
5. R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
2. F' U R' F2 U F R F2 U
3. U2 B' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L D' R' F' L' B R F' U2 F'
4. L' Fw' B D Rw2 U' L' Rw' B2 D' U' R B R2 U R' B U L' B' Rw B L2 Uw2 L U2 L' Rw D' Fw U' D2 Fw F L' F' Rw' F D' F
5. Dw2 F D2 Uw Dw2 Lw' R2 U D' Lw2 L Fw B Lw2 Rw' Fw2 B2 Lw D' Rw' Uw Fw2 B Bw2 Uw' R2 Lw2 Dw L2 Rw D Rw' U2 Rw' Uw' Fw' U' Bw' Uw Bw Rw2 Fw R2 Dw' Fw' D' Uw' U2 Lw2 D2 R Dw2 L2 Uw' R2 F' Fw2 Dw Bw Lw
OH. B2 U2 B2 F' R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L' U2 F' R' F' D' B2
Clock. UR3- DR5+ DL3- UL2+ U3+ R2- D2- L5- ALL1- y2 U1- R2+ D6+ L1+ ALL6+ UL
Mega. R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
Pyra. L U' B L R' B L U l'
Skewb. R U' L R' L U B' L' U'
Square-1. (4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -3) / (4, -4) / (0, -2) / (-1, -2)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 13, 2017)

2x2: 3.25, 2.77, 2.67, 4.03, 3.54 = 3.19
3x3: 10.48, 10.80, 12.46, 11.28, 10.17 = 10.85
4x4: 59.09, 1:04.58, 1:04.43, 1:04.10, 1:02.56 = 1:03.73
3x3 OH: 34.12, 31.14, 30.98, 35.45, 33.00 = 32.93
Skewb: 6.19, 6.56, 6.03, 5.69, 5.98 = 6.09
Square-one: 22.69, 21.46, 21.09, 22.18, 19.15 = 21.58
Pyraminx: 5.37, 5.19, 5.31, 4.89, 5.04 = 5.16
2-4 Relay: 1:18.56


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 13, 2017)

3x3: 14.81, 17.18, 15.89, 13.54, 14.11 = 14.94 //meh
2x2: 4.14, 4.43, 4.48, 5.11, 7.63 = 4.66 //meh
4x4: 1:33.80, 1:08.40, 1:17.25, 1:39.76, 1:43.87 = 1:30.27 //internal pops
Clock: 26.98, 25.06, 27.92, 23.40, 23.23 = 25.15 //I almost forgot how to solve a clock
Skewb: 29.18, 9.91, 25.55, 12.50, 14.31 = 17.45 //I forgot Sarah's intermediate


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 13, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 31.79, 39.34+, 35.29, (41.13), (31.68) = *35.48
5x5x5*: (3:13.18), 3:22.99, (3:36.13), 3:30.05, 3:19.82+ = *3:24.29
6x6x6*: 5:55.34, (7:47.58), 5:48.27, (5:39.63), 6:48.50 = *6:10.71 *#2 would have been closer to 6:00, but I left the timer running for a 1:45 phone call.
*7x7x7*: 9:38.51, 9:50.97, (10:38.91), 9:59.43, (8:53.80) = *9:49.64
3x3x3 with Feet*: (1:31.52), (2:45.86), 2:17.36, 2:29.15, 2:45.74 = *2:30.76
2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *13:55.40*; 28.97, 39.74, 1:45.72, 3:47.51, 7:13.43 pop on the 6x6. My only excuse on the rest is poor lighting. And forgetting my double adjacent swap on 2x2 again.


----------



## muchacho (Jun 13, 2017)

*3x3*: (13.87), (28.90), 21.15, 18.89, 25.31 = *21.78
3x3OH*: (24.02), 27.24, (28.58), 27.86, 25.66 = *26.92*


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 14, 2017)

2x2: (3.65), (5.09), 4.94, 4.21, 4.20 = *4.45*
3x3: (12.99), (8.27), 10.88, 10.38, 11.12 = *10.79*
4x4: (40.48), 43.42, 45.51, 43.29, (53.48) =* 44.07*
5x5: (1:30.49), 1:36.02, 1:35.00, (1:52.25), 1:33.88 = *1:34.97*
3BLD: 3:27.55, 3:21.75, 5:33.80
Feet: 56.20, (1:10.24), 55.91, 1:03.51, (54.17) = *58.54 *
Clock: 17.39, 22.39, (14.75), (DNF(14.40)), 17.25 = *19.01*
Megaminx: (1:25.52), 1:29.75, 1:30.39, (1:46.94), 1:46.21 = *1:35.45*
Pyraminx: 5.26, 4.90, 5.67, (4.10), (6.95) = *5.28*
SQ-1: 36.14, (1:08.98), 1:00.83, (33.73), 38.07 = *45.01*
Skewb: (7.78), 5.60, 7.66, (4.87), 5.94 =* 6.40*


----------



## Torch (Jun 14, 2017)

2x2: 3.41, 4.69, 2.44, 2.61, 3.44 = 3.15
3x3: 9.11, 9.60, 11.47, 12.00, 10.20 = 10.42
4x4: 41.41, 40.44, 56.71, 42.22, 46.05 = 43.23
OH: 18.68, 19.07, 19.09, 20.60, 22.72 = 19.59

2-4 Relay: DNF
Mini Guildford: 5:12.30
Kilo: 35.78, 29.13, 32.80, 34.46, 31.24 = 32.83
Mega: 1:20.59, 1:15.20, 1:14.02, 1:18.29, 1:11.57 = 1:15.84
Pyra: 4.92, 5.39, 6.96, 5.09, 6.53 = 5.67
SQ-1: 22.85, 28.93, 22.18, 18.28, 16.06 = 21.10
Clock: 10.01, 12.65, 12.86, 12.48, DNF = 12.66
Skewb: 5.74, 4.83, 11.05, 9.56, 6.09 = 7.13


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jun 15, 2017)

3x3: (32.52), 38.14, (42.56), 48.89, 36.66 = 39.76


----------



## zacuber42 (Jun 15, 2017)

2x2: (4.33) 6.00 5.98 6.59 (14.57) = 6.20
pyra: (9.54) 8.88 7.68 8.84 (7.22) = 8.47
3x3: 20.44 (18.07) (22.06) 18.38 20.18=19.67


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 15, 2017)

*2x2: *4.35, (2.75), 5.43, 5.92, (5.97)* = 5.24*


----------



## Agguzi (Jun 15, 2017)

4x4: 1:39.582, 1:25.291, (1:22.648), 1:28.091, (1:44.991) = 1:31.261


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 15, 2017)

Can a mod fix the line breaks in the 7x7 scrambles? Feel free to delete this post when that's done, too.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 15, 2017)

*2x2: 4.61* = 4.57, 4.44, 4.82, (5.78), (4.15)
*3x3: 14.99 *= (12.80), (15.13), 14.84, 14.99, (15.13)
*4x4: 1:22.35* = (1:51.74), 1:22.76, 1:23.26, (1:19.34), 1:21.02
*5x5: 2:29.68 *= (2:41.91), 2:30.85, (2:16.39), 2:27.25, 2:30.94
*3x3 One-Handed: 22.78 *= 22.86, (25.19), 22.64, 22.82, (18.27) * 
Megaminx: 1:52.48* = (2:03.66), 1:44.25, (1:28.35), 1:52.54, 2:00.63
*Pyraminx: 11.08 *= 11.70, 10.06, (7.58), 11.47, (12.22)
*Square-1: 39.76* = (23.18), (53.03), 37.96, 39.98, 41.33
*Skewb: 5.46* = (7.05), 5.83, 6.13, 4.39, (3.56)
*Kilominx: 28.47* = (33.39), (26.34), 30.21, 28.17, 27.01
ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Metallic Silver said:


> ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


Uhhh... Okay?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 15, 2017)

Megaminx: (1:14.66), 1:03.54, 1:13.97, (1:01.11), 1:08.46 = 1:08.66 meh
3x3x3: (13.94), 13.91, 13.24, (11.27), 13.39 = 13.52 eh badish
3x3x3 One Haned: 18.51, 15.05, 18.09, (20.73), (13.34) = 17.22 nice 2/5 zbll


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 16, 2017)

3x3: 17.61, (12.50), 16.36, (23.02), 14.63 = 16.20 //Pretty bad, out of practise
3BLD: DNF, *1:14.10* (PB), DNF


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 16, 2017)

*2x2: 6.23*
5.82, 5.85, [5.71], 7.02, [9.65]
*3x3: 27.58*
29.46, 26.87, 26.41, [32.06], [24.34]
*4x4: 1:45.74*
1:43.90, 1:46.79, [1:55.81], 1:46.53, [1:41.09]
*5x5: 3:07.47*
3:14.34, 3:21.29, 2:46.77, [2:35.21], [3:23.15]
*6x6: 5:20.51*
5:06.10, 5:29.45, 5:25.97, [5:53.11], [4:58.61]
*7x7: 7:36.96*
8:08.65, 7:27.05, [7:02.46], 7:15.19, [9:13.32]
*3x3 OH: 1:21.89*
[1:11.40], [1:44.28], 1:16.23, 1:27.60, 1:21.84
*3x3 With Feet: 6:09.41*
6:33.25, 6:07.79, 5:47.20, [6:36.62], [4:29.09]
*2-4: 2:10.89*
*2-5: 5:14.56*
*2-6: 10:26.02*
*2-7: 19:00.33*
*Kilominx: 1:11.09*
1:12.03, [1:01.22], 1:07.64, [1:16.20], 1:13.60
*Megaminx: 2:25.69*
2:23.24, [2:17.79], [2:33.02], 2:23.05, 2:30.78
*Pyraminx: 14.00*
13.45, 15.20, [23.03], [12.13], 13.34
*Skewb: 16.91*
16.50, [9.11], 18.48, [18.82], 15.75


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> *3x3: 27.58*
> 29.46, 26.87, 26.41, [2.06], [24.34]


Did you mean 20.06?
If not, great single!

Also, your avatar is awesome!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 16, 2017)

For some reason the website has my times from last week saved under week 24. Guessing that's a bug?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 16, 2017)

2x2: (2.70), 4.48, 3.63, 4.14, (5.13) = 4.08


----------



## PyraMaster (Jun 16, 2017)

*2x2: 5.63
*
Time List:
1. 5.68 
2. (6.69) 
3. 5.64 
4. 5.55 
5. (5.54) * 


*


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 16, 2017)

2x2: (12.00) (completely screwed up), 6.48, 9.23, 6.54, (6.11) = (terrible) 7.14
3x3: 21.02, 21.45, 29.25, 24.25, 19.739 (really bad)
Pyraminx: 16.67, 12.76, 12.95, 9.68+2=11.68 , 11.29


----------



## The Blockhead (Jun 16, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Did you mean 20.06?
> If not, great single!
> 
> Also, your avatar is awesome!



No, I meant 32.06 :confused:
And thanks!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 17, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> For some reason the website has my times from last week saved under week 24. Guessing that's a bug?


Yes, I guess you could still edit them? I just removed all of this weeks results for you.


----------



## DuLe (Jun 17, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *38*



Spoiler: Solution



*R2 D2 R' U L D' R' D L D' R D L' U' R F' R' F2 L' F' L F' R F R' F L' U L2 D' L2 U' L2 D L' U R2 B'*

I: B R2 // 2x2x1
N: R2 D2 R' U // 2x2x2
N: L U' (P: U) // 2x2x3
N: R F' R' F2 L' F' L // F2L-1
N: F' R F R' F // F2L
I: L D' L2 U L2 D L2 U' L // -3C

Skeleton: R2 D2 R' U L * U' R F' R' F2 L' F' L F' R F R' F L' U L2 D' L2 U' L2 D L' U R2 B'
* D' R' D L D' R D L' // 3C


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 17, 2017)

*MBLD: 37/44 58:56 *// decent time


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 18, 2017)

333: 20.18, (16.22), 20.67, 17.95, (24.15) = 19.60
555: (1:41.94), 2:02.66, 2:09.00, (2:21.64), 1:55.90 = 2:02.52


----------



## Alea (Jun 19, 2017)

*2x2:* 7.37, 7.39, (6.47), (7.79), 7.28 => *7.35
3x3:* 18.22, 17.37, (16.99), 20.60, (32.13)=>*18.73
4x4:* 1:15.51, (1:25.10), 1:12.26, 1:20.83, (1:11.90)=> *1:16.20
5x5:* (2:53.87), 2:09.85, 2:22.57, (2:06.63), 2:25.22=> *2:19.22
6x6:* 4:42.77, 4:44.10, (4:55.16), (4:36.83), 4:49.91=>* 4:45.60
7x7:* 6:59.42, (6:37.76), 7:04.16, (7:38.99), 7:18.16=>*7:07.25
2BLD*: 59.05, 1:13.10, 1:03.67 =>*59.05
OH:* 41.46, (42.22), (27.65), 32.62, 29.23=>* 34.44
2-4: 1:50.29
2-5: 4:07.08
2-6: 8:45.62
2-7: 15:09.68
Kilo:* 1:11.96, (1:34.46), (55.15), 1:03.95, 1:03.52=>* 1:06.48
Mega:* 1:58.38, 1:53.19, (1:43.57), 1:51.88, (2:01.37)=> *1:54.49
Pyra:* 8.65, (11.15), 9.03, (4.98), 10.12=> *9.27
Skewb:* 13.85, (9.53), 10.24, 13.37, (14.39)=> *12.49*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 19, 2017)

2x2: 5.08, (4.34), 6.47, (8.07), 5.92 = 5.82
3x3: (14.14), (16.83), 14.52, 14.86, 15.47 = 14.95
Pyraminx: 8.80, (7.87) 9.43, (12.11), 11.44 = 9.89
Skewb: 10.50, (7.51), (DNF), 10.53, 8.11 = 9.71


----------



## sqAree (Jun 19, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.04, 6.96, (3.83), 5.54, (11.42) = *5.85
3x3:* 14.27, (17.65), 13.95, 15.64, (13.75) = *14.62
4x4:* 1:02.31, (1:14.56), (56.45), 1:02.76, 58.65 = *1:01.25
2BLD:* DNF(38.25), 39.25, 55.88 = *39.25
MBLD:* *3/9 in 60:00
OH:* (22.27), (17.91), 20.64, 19.10, 21.19 = *20.31
Clock:* (15.67), 21.22, 20.14, 20.92, (23.51) = *20.76
Kilo:* (2:08.77), 1:44.11, 1:28.50, (1:23.03), 1:40.88 = *1:37.84* //pb single
*Pyra:* 7.67, 9.90, (6.18), 6.77, (11.51) = *8.12
SQ-1:* 1:24.17, (4:06.38), 2:02.97, (1:15.51), 2:00.51 = *1:49.22
Skewb:* 29.06, (18.31), 27.31, (35.92), 20.93 = *25.77*


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 20, 2017)

2x2x2: (4.94), 6.13, 5.56, (8.60), 5.72-> 5.80
3x3x3: 20.81, (23.25), 17.00, (16.87), 19.16-> 18.99
4x4x4: 1:21.30, (1:53.74), 1:19.30, (1:13.07), 1:15.83-> 1:18.81
2x2x2BLD: 1:07.70, 1:36.78, 1:01.65-> 1:01.65
3x3x3OH: 38.99, 32.58, (29.94), (42.80), 42.43-> 38.00
234-> 1:45.35
sq-1: 37.03, 40.87, 44.06, (46.80), (33.78)-> 40.65
skewb: 12.64, (9.14), 11.49, 9.83, (16.92)-> 11.32
FMC: 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R F' R' F D F D' F' R' D' R D' L' F L F2 D2 F D2 F R D2 F2 D' B2 D R U' R' D R U2 B' D

on inverse:
D' B U' * R' D2 B2 //2x2x2
D F2 D2 R' //2x2x3
F' D2 F' D2 F2 L' F' L //f2l-1
D R' D R F D F' D' F' R F R' //all but 3 corners

insertion: * U' R' D' R U R' D R (4 moves canceled)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 20, 2017)

Results for week 24: congrats to Cristopher, cuberkid and Jaysammey
(and T1_M0 was not far off if not from Georgia )

*2x2x2*(33)

 1.82 WACWCA
 2.75 cuberkid10
 3.15 Torch
 3.16 FastCubeMaster
 3.19 Competition Cuber
 3.83 jaysammey777
 4.02 Christopher_Cabrera
 4.08 AidanNoogie
 4.45 SolveThatCube
 4.48 DGCubes
 4.61 Metallic Silver
 4.64 T1_M0
 4.67 TheRubiksCombo
 5.23 CornerCutter
 5.62 PyraMaster
 5.73 MaxCubes
 5.80 Bogdan
 5.82 Ordway Persyn
 5.82 Bertus
 5.85 sqAree
 5.86 Awder
 6.19 zacuber42
 6.23 The Blockhead
 6.52 username...
 7.26 Bubbagrub
 7.35 Alea
 7.42 Moonwink Cuber
 9.17 Hope Catch
 10.33 arbivara
 11.12 Nadine
 11.15 Jacck
 11.60 Deri Nata Wijaya
 16.38 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.57 cuberkid10
 10.10 WACWCA
 10.26 FastCubeMaster
 10.42 Torch
 10.79 SolveThatCube
 10.85 Competition Cuber
 11.03 jaysammey777
 11.07 Isaac Lai
 11.39 DGCubes
 12.54 Keroma12
 12.81 Christopher_Cabrera
 13.51 GenTheThief
 14.62 sqAree
 14.65 LostGent
 14.94 TheRubiksCombo
 14.95 Ordway Persyn
 14.99 Metallic Silver
 15.86 Awder
 16.20 OJ Cubing
 18.30 T1_M0
 18.73 Alea
 18.99 Bogdan
 19.60 xyzzy
 19.67 zacuber42
 21.52 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.78 muchacho
 22.24 Moonwink Cuber
 25.72 Bubbagrub
 27.12 arbivara
 27.58 The Blockhead
 35.47 One Wheel
 35.51 Jacck
 36.22 MatsBergsten
 39.12 Aaditya Sikder
 42.61 Hope Catch
 48.26 Nadine
*4x4x4*(20)

 34.66 cuberkid10
 40.41 jaysammey777
 41.76 FastCubeMaster
 43.23 Torch
 44.07 SolveThatCube
 49.08 DGCubes
 50.42 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:01.24 sqAree
 1:03.70 Competition Cuber
 1:13.56 T1_M0
 1:14.47 Awder
 1:16.20 Alea
 1:18.81 Bogdan
 1:22.35 Metallic Silver
 1:30.27 TheRubiksCombo
 1:30.99 Agguzi
 1:36.64 Bubbagrub
 1:45.74 The Blockhead
 2:15.64 MatsBergsten
 2:24.40 Jacck
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:14.06 cuberkid10
 1:23.26 Isaac Lai
 1:32.23 jaysammey777
 1:34.51 FastCubeMaster
 1:34.97 SolveThatCube
 1:37.93 Christopher_Cabrera
 2:02.52 xyzzy
 2:19.21 Alea
 2:29.68 Metallic Silver
 2:54.93 Awder
 3:07.47 The Blockhead
 3:09.02 T1_M0
 3:23.52 Jacck
 3:24.29 One Wheel
 3:58.02 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:40.95 cuberkid10
 2:58.28 Isaac Lai
 3:24.66 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:34.13 FastCubeMaster
 4:45.59 Alea
 5:20.51 The Blockhead
 6:10.70 One Wheel
 7:24.06 MatsBergsten
 8:30.53 T1_M0
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:26.39 cuberkid10
 5:38.54 FastCubeMaster
 7:07.25 Alea
 7:36.96 The Blockhead
 9:49.64 One Wheel
13:26.58 T1_M0
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.22 GenTheThief
 18.82 cuberkid10
 19.17 FastCubeMaster
 19.59 Torch
 20.31 sqAree
 20.33 WACWCA
 20.97 Isaac Lai
 21.26 jaysammey777
 22.77 Metallic Silver
 22.98 Keroma12
 24.34 Christopher_Cabrera
 26.92 muchacho
 29.61 DGCubes
 32.75 Competition Cuber
 34.44 Alea
 38.00 Bogdan
 39.73 Bubbagrub
 47.58 T1_M0
 51.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:03.39 Jacck
 1:06.50 arbivara
 1:21.89 The Blockhead
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 58.54 SolveThatCube
 1:09.21 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:18.70 Bubbagrub
 2:30.75 One Wheel
 2:35.67 T1_M0
 6:09.41 The Blockhead
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 6.26 WACWCA
 8.19 jaysammey777
 11.32 cuberkid10
 28.42 Christopher_Cabrera
 29.05 T1_M0
 30.00 MatsBergsten
 39.18 Deri Nata Wijaya
 39.25 sqAree
 49.12 Bubbagrub
 59.05 Alea
 1:01.65 Bogdan
 1:07.03 Jacck
 1:09.61 RyuKagamine
 2:08.49 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:04.65 MatsBergsten
 1:14.10 OJ Cubing
 1:20.86 T1_M0
 1:24.93 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:31.09 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:57.62 WACWCA
 2:32.36 jaysammey777
 3:21.75 SolveThatCube
 4:03.86 Jacck
 4:46.36 Bubbagrub
 4:49.24 RyuKagamine
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:14.53 Keroma12
 7:01.30 Christopher_Cabrera
 7:37.20 T1_M0
10:58.79 Jacck
12:23.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

16:53.57 Christopher_Cabrera
20:33.00 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Christopher_Cabrera
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

37/44 (58:56)  the super cuber
17/20 (56:13)  Keroma12
15/17 (52:13)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/13 (60:00)  Christopher_Cabrera
4/5 (25:16)  MatsBergsten
8/13 (55:14)  T1_M0
2/2 (13:13)  Bubbagrub
3/4 (29:05)  Jacck
3/9 (60:00)  sqAree
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 39.03 jaysammey777
 1:04.49 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:07.35 T1_M0
 3:24.62 Bubbagrub
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 46.69 cuberkid10
 58.28 FastCubeMaster
 1:07.00 DGCubes
 1:10.98 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:18.56 Competition Cuber
 1:34.93 Awder
 1:40.99 T1_M0
 1:45.35 Bogdan
 1:50.29 Alea
 1:52.98 Bubbagrub
 2:10.89 The Blockhead
 3:23.25 MatsBergsten
 3:29.41 Jacck
 DNF Torch
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 1:58.06 cuberkid10
 3:06.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 4:07.08 Alea
 4:37.50 Awder
 4:40.39 T1_M0
 5:14.56 The Blockhead
 5:50.59 Bubbagrub
 6:52.52 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(7)

 5:14.46 cuberkid10
 6:07.43 Christopher_Cabrera
 8:45.62 Alea
10:26.02 The Blockhead
12:09.08 T1_M0
13:49.00 Jacck
13:55.40 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(5)

 9:44.88 cuberkid10
10:55.88 Christopher_Cabrera
15:09.68 Alea
19:00.33 The Blockhead
24:18.00 T1_M0
*MiniGuildford*(6)

 4:12.32 cuberkid10
 4:40.36 jaysammey777
 5:12.30 Torch
 6:43.94 Christopher_Cabrera
14:12.14 Jacck
15:22.02 Bubbagrub
*Kilominx*(11)

 21.95 jaysammey777
 23.70 WACWCA
 25.59 cuberkid10
 26.99 DGCubes
 28.46 Metallic Silver
 32.83 Torch
 40.05 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:06.48 Alea
 1:11.09 The Blockhead
 1:37.83 sqAree
 DNF Jacck
*Skewb*(21)

 5.07 WACWCA
 5.28 Isaac Lai
 5.45 Metallic Silver
 6.07 Competition Cuber
 6.37 cuberkid10
  6.40 SolveThatCube
 6.91 DGCubes
 7.10 Awder
 7.13 Torch
 7.85 jaysammey777
 9.01 Bubbagrub
 9.06 Christopher_Cabrera
 9.34 T1_M0
 9.71 Ordway Persyn
 11.32 Bogdan
 12.49 Alea
 16.91 The Blockhead
 17.45 TheRubiksCombo
 23.06 Jacck
 25.32 MatsBergsten
 25.77 sqAree
*Clock*(10)

 6.94 jaysammey777
 10.73 cuberkid10
 12.66 Torch
 14.30 Christopher_Cabrera
 16.14 WACWCA
 19.01 SolveThatCube
 20.76 sqAree
 21.19 RyuKagamine
 25.15 TheRubiksCombo
 DNF Awder
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.53 DGCubes
 4.68 MaxCubes
 5.18 Competition Cuber
 5.28 SolveThatCube
 5.34 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.36 cuberkid10
 5.67 Torch
 5.86 jaysammey777
 5.93 Awder
 6.94 T1_M0
 8.11 sqAree
 8.47 zacuber42
 9.27 Alea
 9.89 Ordway Persyn
 10.95 WACWCA
 11.08 Metallic Silver
 12.46 Moonwink Cuber
 14.00 The Blockhead
 17.28 Jacck
 17.72 Bubbagrub
 18.10 RyuKagamine
*Megaminx*(12)

 52.49 Isaac Lai
 1:04.15 jaysammey777
 1:08.66 GenTheThief
 1:11.63 cuberkid10
 1:15.84 Torch
 1:22.28 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:35.45 SolveThatCube
 1:41.93 FastCubeMaster
 1:52.47 Metallic Silver
 1:54.48 Alea
 2:25.69 The Blockhead
 2:50.62 T1_M0
*Square-1*(17)

 15.52 cuberkid10
 16.09 Isaac Lai
 17.71 DGCubes
 21.10 Torch
 21.58 Competition Cuber
 21.71 WACWCA
 22.62 jaysammey777
 27.66 Christopher_Cabrera
 29.04 FastCubeMaster
 29.32 T1_M0
 34.41 Bubbagrub
 39.76 Metallic Silver
 40.65 Bogdan
 45.01 SolveThatCube
 1:22.49 RyuKagamine
 1:45.63 Jacck
 1:49.22 sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

26 jaysammey777
28 irontwig
29 Jacck
34 Bogdan
35 Christopher_Cabrera
38 DuLe
39 T1_M0

*Contest results*

365 Christopher_Cabrera
336 cuberkid10
267 jaysammey777
265 T1_M0
203 Torch
194 FastCubeMaster
189 WACWCA
179 SolveThatCube
172 DGCubes
163 Competition Cuber
163 Alea
148 Jacck
144 Metallic Silver
142 Isaac Lai
136 MatsBergsten
126 sqAree
124 Bubbagrub
121 The Blockhead
114 Awder
107 Bogdan
104 Keroma12
93 Deri Nata Wijaya
68 GenTheThief
67 TheRubiksCombo
61 Ordway Persyn
47 One Wheel
42 zacuber42
42 MaxCubes
36 OJ Cubing
35 the super cuber
31 xyzzy
29 muchacho
29 Moonwink Cuber
28 AidanNoogie
28 arbivara
26 LostGent
26 RyuKagamine
22 CornerCutter
21 PyraMaster
18 Bertus
16 irontwig
13 Hope Catch
12 DuLe
12 username...
10 Nadine
9 Agguzi
6 Aaditya Sikder


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 20, 2017)

*Then it's time for the Cubicle Gift Card, who wins $15?*

This week there are 47 competitors, so less chance than last week for each of you.
We'll see. Set the wheel spinning.... spinning... spinning, stopping at 40!

The lucky one this week is *Bertus*!!

Congratulations!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 23, 2017)

Too bad  I missed this weeks.


----------

